# AIB Insurance send a letter to our local MP.



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Morning,

Whilst we don't generally like to post, with rumors of the government increasing Insurance Premium Tax again, we sent an open letter to our MP. We feel passionately that continually increasing the tax on socially positive motor & home insurance acts as a disincentive to buy, hits the poorest hardest:

https://www.aib-insurance.co.uk/news/ipt

Many Thanks

AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------

